

Object Oriented Programming is Inherently Harmful - siavosh
http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/OO_programming/

======
siavosh
My favorite:

"The problem with object-oriented languages is they've got all this implicit
environment that they carry around with them. You wanted a banana but what you
got was a gorilla holding the banana and the entire jungle." -- Joe Armstrong

